# Cannot discover Dell 370 Bluetooth Mini-card

## MickKi

Hi All,

I am not sure if I have missed something in the kernel.  I cannot seem to find a bluetooth device on this Dell XPS16:

$ hcitool dev

Devices:

$ hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

$ hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

Inquiry failed.: No such device

# hciconfig -a

#

This what lsusb shows about my device:

```
# lsusb | grep -i blue

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

More detail:

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0a5c Broadcom Corp.

  idProduct          0x4500 BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Broadcom

  iProduct                2 BCM2046B1

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               94mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             3

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0004

    Ganged power switching

    Compound device

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent    100 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x0e

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

lshw shows this:

```
*-usb:1

                      description: USB hub

                      product: BCM2046B1

                      vendor: Broadcom

                      physical id: 6

                      bus info: usb@2:1.6

                      version: 1.00

                      capabilities: usb-2.00

                      configuration: driver=hub maxpower=94mA slots=3 speed=12.0MB/s

```

 but below it only Keyboard *-usb:0 and Mouse *usb:1 appear, nothing else.

I've built this much so far in the kernel and of course have emerge bluez:

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i BT

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set
```

Any ideas how I could find this device?

----------

## Rexilion

Troublesome little thing keeps popping up  :Mr. Green: 

Perhaps the suggestions in this thread might help you?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815039-highlight-bcm2046b1.html

----------

